# freeze up in hopper



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

I've searched and searched on PS for this but to no avail have found anything.......So with that said......what do you guys do about bulk salt freezing up in your hoppers? Seems like this year my supplier has had moisture in their shipments. So by the time I get to needing to spread after cleaning its froze up an bridged in the hoppers. I thought I have heard or read in the past a way to run your exhaust into the hopper itself but can not find it. So let me know what you do to avoid this issue and or what you do when it happens to get back to spreading quicker other then shoveling it out and restarting fron the beginning. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

A lot of guys have said windshield washer fluid works for frozen salt


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have a friend who switched to bulk a couple of years ago. Early in the season things were great, then came some near zero temps. His hopper turned to a big old brick. He was lucky to have a friend with a heated garage to thaw it out. My advice to anyone running a hopper is to buy dry salt, keep your hopper covered, and have a heated building to park your loaded truck in.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What kind of spreader do you have? Does it have baffles in it? I've got a Saltdogg and froze up three or more times last year. Ended up going to the car wash to power wash it out at 3:00 A.M. I learned that I didn't have my baffles opened enough. So, now I've got them almost all the way opened and haven't had nearly as much problems this year. Works much better. Also, if possible, do all of your plowing and then go back, fill up with salt and spread? Don't know how many customers you have or how big your route is to know if that's possible or not. Wiper fluid works sometimes, but R.V. antifreeze works better, and it's not poisonous like regular antifreeze is, so you don't have to worry about killing dogs etc...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EJK2352;2100564 said:


> I have a friend who switched to bulk a couple of years ago. Early in the season things were great, then came some near zero temps. His hopper turned to a big old brick. He was lucky to have a friend with a heated garage to thaw it out. My advice to anyone running a hopper is to buy dry salt, keep your hopper covered, and have a heated building to park your loaded truck in.


Or just don't leave salt it it.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BossPlow2010;2100761 said:


> Or just don't leave salt it it.


Exactly. Only problem is many have to load up before storms because of salt availability and have nowhere to store extra after storm.I left the auger tray on my utg half full last week and when I finally went to shop to clean it out it was a big brick.That was treated salt ! Tough situation with no easy, one size fits all solutions.


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a Salt Dogg poly hopper. I dont load them until we are ready to leave the shop. I will have to check the baffles to see how far open they are now but thought they were already. Plowing everything first tehn going and loading salt isnt really possible for me as I need to throw some out on hills for myself to get traction plus I do mostly commercial and it needs salt down as soon as I'm done plowing. Guess I'll try to get some washer fluidfor the next storm and try that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Shake the box once in a while, spin some out.


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2100817 said:


> Shake the box once in a while, spin some out.


Ive tried that route this last storm and did it about every 30 minutes or less and it still froze up about 3am this time.

I'm wondering if I couldn't just add washer fluid or rv antifreeze to hopper as I load it up? If it would work the added expense is still cheaper then digging it out and breaking up the bridging etc.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you add R.V. antifreeze while you're filling with salt you'll lose 95% of it in route to your first stop. Just keep it on hand. Since you have a Saltdogg, do as I recommended and check your baffles. It made a HUGE difference in mine. You could even take them out completely. Last year my spreader was a complete nightmare, this year after opening baffles, minimal troubles. A world of difference.

And on a side note, keep your electrical connectors absolutely JAMMED with dielectric grease. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wonder if you could get a cheap 110 power inverter and just run a old style work light in there. Fill the hopper up and thrown the light on top. Those things thrown some heat out and being in a contained box a 55 watt halogen bulb might be more than enough and it would take seconds to do. My new guy left salt in our v box and we had roughly 10lbs of salt, not a whole lot of salt but enough to freeze up the chain and of course I asked if he checked it before we loaded 2 tons in it and of course he said he did but guess what...2 hours later we were salting. It's a pain for sure. Im going to try pouring some of our liquid salt on a clump of that frozen salt and see if that works.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Pre-treat your salt with Biomelt 4.5 use 4 gallons/ton of salt
http://www.snisolutions.com/antiicing.php


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

BossPlow2010;2100761 said:


> Or just don't leave salt it it.


That's an option for someone that has a salt barn and a loader to reload their truck. Some small guys don't have that option.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

EJK2352;2101305 said:


> That's an option for someone that has a salt barn and a loader to reload their truck. Some small guys don't have that option.


That's why they still make bags.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, right. Like I'm gong to hump 80 50lb. bags every couple of hours to refill. Not. As far as I'm concerned, bags are for tailgate spreaders.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

harley jeff, have salt dogg spreaders and havent adjusted mine since new . How open do you have yours , are they both the same ? Have had some issues with freeze ups since the salt was junk. Doesnt put much out since they are opened more?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I now have mine both just about all the way open. Last year I left it at "the factory adjustment" according to the owner's manual and had HUGE issues with freezing in the hopper. I've posted my displeasure/hatred for this spreader in many threads last year. This year I opened the baffles all the way up according to another site member's suggestion and have had a whole lot less problems. Works much, much better now. Our salt is extremely wet since our bobcat operator is too f'ing lazy to pull the tarp back over the pile. No, it doesn't feed out too fast. That's all still under your control with the auger and spinner speed adjustments.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

K , have 3 of them and all had issues with them freezing up when the salt is just alittle wet. Tought to find dry salt all the time around here . My main complaint like everybody else is the spread pattern. Bought a new one last year and it has the new and "improved" spinner assembly . What a joke . The new one spreads more salt under and towards the drivers side bumper than the other ones . Its eating up the new deflector that goes around the spinner . Almost all the way through. Throws it alittle farther but nothing like my swenson gas . That will through it 30 ft.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have the new spinner chute, but I've heard many complaints about them. Mine will easily spread 30'. Are you saying yours won't?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

we have our baffles mainly open in our saltdoggs, I run 3 auger and 5 or 6 spinner and it puts out a great amount and spreads nice. the freezing is caused from wet salt, even with our baffles wide open the salt can still freeze and be a headache.


----------



## chad1234 (Dec 4, 2011)

Plastic salt dogg spreader instructions.... Leave it at the dealer and get something different that's not plastic and not electric drive. Problem solved


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

1st tip: Use Snow-Slicer (Purple Salt) or another treated salt


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

chad1234;2102043 said:


> Plastic salt dogg spreader instructions.... Leave it at the dealer and get something different that's not plastic and not electric drive. Problem solved


Problem is never solved if the salt is wet, don't matter if it's plastic, steel, stainless steel, gas, electric, hydraulic, auger or chain


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

I personally think that it doesn't matter what type of salter you have, if the salt is wet and damp and its a really cold night - your going to have issues. If its wet, get it off your truck as quick as possible. Your not getting your best bang for your buck tho, it doesn't spread or go as far as it should when its nice and dry


----------



## GreenThumbPgh (Dec 10, 2015)

go on amazon.com and get a large heated rubber mat they are around 35-50 bucks I use to put mine on top of the screen with the heating side facing down towards the salt My buddy put his under the saltdogg spreader and just left it there for the season I would just make sure if you are leaving the truck outside I would get a outdoor rated gfci


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

chad1234;2102043 said:


> Plastic salt dogg spreader instructions.... Leave it at the dealer and get something different that's not plastic and not electric drive. Problem solved


Well there's a real bright comment. 75% of spreaders today are going poly/electric. But I guess those people don't know as much as you, hey?


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

GreenThumbPgh;2102177 said:


> go on amazon.com and get a large heated rubber mat they are around 35-50 bucks I use to put mine on top of the screen with the heating side facing down towards the salt My buddy put his under the saltdogg spreader and just left it there for the season I would just make sure if you are leaving the truck outside I would get a outdoor rated gfci


Can you post a link or more details on these and are the 120 or 12v


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input all!!! First of all I went with a bulk spreader so I don't have to deal with bags anymore, so I need to find a reasonable solution without having to go that route. So on that note I had about half a hopper froze up yesterday morning on me and dumped 2 gallons of washer fluid over top of hopper then plowed a church lot......turned on the spreader and I was amazed that the salt started coming out without any other assistance!! I never leave salt in the hopper when I am not working, and I also have my salt stored in a dry location......but problem is that it is moist/wet when I get it from my supplier and it never dries out before I put it to use unfortunately. So next step is to open the baffles up some more and keep a couple gallons of washer fluid in truck for the next event. Keep the other ideas coming though it is much appreciated.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad it worked for you, but it won't always work. Keep it on hand just in case, or the RV antifreeze, but hopefully once you have the baffles all the way open this should be less of a problem. Also, when you do pour in the washer fluid or antifreeze, always pour it towards the front, as it's usually the front part of the auger that jambs up with the frozen salt around it. The back part's usually okay for some reason.


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2102314 said:


> Glad it worked for you, but it won't always work. Keep it on hand just in case, or the RV antifreeze, but hopefully once you have the baffles all the way open this should be less of a problem. Also, when you do pour in the washer fluid or antifreeze, always pour it towards the front, as it's usually the front part of the auger that jambs up with the frozen salt around it. The back part's usually okay for some reason.


Yeah I planned on having it handy at least, figured it probably will not be a "cure all" solution. I kind of figured the front freezes quicker due to the slope of the box and it gets all the wind while traveling as well to cool it even more then the back end.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's good ole Central slicer from 5 degrees last week, if it comes in wet it freezes no matter what it is. Been buying from suppliers keeping it inside anymore not worth the hassle.... Like most have said baffles off or all the way open. Only issue is sometimes with all that material around auger, controllers will act up even my Karriers don't like it. I also marked the outsides of my hoppers where the auger holes are and made probes out of rebar to help break up a anything and keep one in every truck.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ajlawn1;2102354 said:


> Here's good ole Central slicer from 5 degrees last week, if it comes in wet it freezes no matter what it is. Been buying from suppliers keeping it inside anymore not worth the hassle.... Like most have said baffles off or all the way open. Only issue is sometimes with all that material around auger, controllers will act up even my Karriers don't like it. I also marked the outsides of my hoppers where the auger holes are and made probes out of rebar to help break up a anything and keep one in every truck.


So what do you do with all the chunks?


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

mr.lawn works;2102229 said:


> Can you post a link or more details on these and are the 120 or 12v


This should get you started:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2mm0te38ci_b


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

peteo1;2102480 said:


> So what do you do with all the chunks?


They thaw out in our shop where we keep our salt, run em over and they are ready to go back in....


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have several of the salt Dogg vbox. Had lots of trouble with freezing using slicer. Have since opened the baffles all the way and its been good ever since. 

As for the spread pattern some small tweaking and the pattern is uniform. As for those that say its cheap and you get what you pay for I have a spare of every part and can easily swap during a storm if need be. 

An individual could buy this unit new and all its spare parts for less then most other vboxes that can still break. My oldest unit is 5 years and only item replaced(then rebuilt old) was the vibrator.


----------



## GreenThumbPgh (Dec 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...l_2mm0te38ci_b 
like starship posted. I just used cozy super mat or something like that it was $45 delivered & 2yr warranty. they put off 130 degrees in heat but are only warm to the touch.


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

Ajlawn1;2102354 said:


> Here's good ole Central slicer from 5 degrees last week, if it comes in wet it freezes no matter what it is. Been buying from suppliers keeping it inside anymore not worth the hassle.... Like most have said baffles off or all the way open. Only issue is sometimes with all that material around auger, controllers will act up even my Karriers don't like it. I also marked the outsides of my hoppers where the auger holes are and made probes out of rebar to help break up a anything and keep one in every truck.


Just curious if you keep it (the Slicer) inside too? 
Cuz I've never seen it like that. 
I want to make sure my guys don't have that issue. Thanks
Hoping I don't have to borrow that rebar idea from you. :salute:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes we keep all of it inside just came in wet. I think we then went out with it within a day or two. Not sure the magic number of days that it dries itself out in but was no fun....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i think if you bump the vibrators on or spin some off for like 5 seconds once every couple of hours you should be fine.


----------



## snowhawg (Sep 18, 2007)

*Frozen Salt?*

I have heard of augers having discharge problems before. I have SS air-flo spreaders, buy only dry salt ( if it is wet and you pay by the ton, you are buying water! ) and store it in my building which is nothing special, with a tarp for a door. Always keep load covered and have no problems ever with straight salt. Sometimes it will stay on the truck for weeks at any range of temps and still spread fine. Gas or electric doesn't seem to matter, moisture does. If you can mix a little dry sand in to help absorb the moisture from the salt.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Well here's another issue that plays into this. I run a two wheel drive cabover for plowing n salting when I am loaded, I run #13,990 w/ an xtra pallet of bagged salt aboard. Love the traction and carrying capacity. I cant do much w/o the weight. I keep my salt at another location and its about 15 mins to the bin. We had really cold temps 3 wks ago and even though I bought nice treated salt from my local supplier (5 mins down the road) @ 3 pm while it was cold ( figuring already cold salt would not freeze up). I still had a frozen load @ 2 am when I hit the button. Salt was dry when it was loaded. Their bin is block w/ canvass hoop cover. Only answer I can do is hope it doesn't freeze and when it does pound it out and reload :angry:
Have had ideas such as an electric blanket ( plan on buying a new one every year) or spraying w/ calcium chloride upon loading. At least that would lower the freeze point considerably and make some nice "hot" salt.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sno4U;2105673 said:


> Well here's another issue that plays into this. I run a two wheel drive cabover for plowing n salting when I am loaded, I run #13,990 w/ an xtra pallet of bagged salt aboard. Love the traction and carrying capacity. I cant do much w/o the weight. I keep my salt at another location and its about 15 mins to the bin. We had really cold temps 3 wks ago and even though I bought nice treated salt from my local supplier (5 mins down the road) @ 3 pm while it was cold ( figuring already cold salt would not freeze up). I still had a frozen load @ 2 am when I hit the button. Salt was dry when it was loaded. Their bin is block w/ canvass hoop cover. Only answer I can do is hope it doesn't freeze and when it does pound it out and reload :angry:
> Have had ideas such as an electric blanket ( plan on buying a new one every year) or spraying w/ calcium chloride upon loading. At least that would lower the freeze point considerably and make some nice "hot" salt.


I would think most guys like me go out push their properties then salt, if they have several smaller ones they lose some salt after the first one and keep it churned up after each one. I have larger ones mainly and can be there 3-4 hrs depending on amount of snow. Then you throw in a cold lake effect event you can be out for 2-3X that time frame and low and behold salt is frozen. Most guys go out loaded and plow I assume like me. I wish I could find it efficient to just have a couple salt trucks running around but just can't seem to see how to make that work if everyone finishes their property at around the same time. Going to keep the rv antifreeze or washer fluid in trucks and see if that may help...


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just treat your salt, get a tote of caliber, ice b gone, magic -0, or similar get a plastic rotary pump and fill a bucket and just pour a bucket over the salt when it's in the hopper. You'll only need it when temps are below 15 or so. You'll also get better results on your lots, less refreeze, and save some money!


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not thinking the salt is freezing but rather drying, hoppers have a bit of airflow along the sides and from top to bottom, I think what's happening is that if your salt is dry and stays dry, it'll flow always, just like bagged product, same as if its damp/wet and stays that way, but when wet salt dries out, as the water evaporates some of the salt solution crystallizes and welds everything together. Between salting runs I'll keep my salt in 40 gallon trash barrels with lids, the salt stays the way it was unless I leave the lid off and it starts to dry out, then it hardens from the top down but pretty slow, inch a day or so.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i think a vibrator solves any salt flowing issues.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

A vibrator won't help the type of stuff these guys are talking about. 
I know most people are anti sand due to clean up etc but does anyone mix in a little sand like say 90 salt 10 % sand to help keep it from binding? 
Amount of sand on lots would be no more than what normal vehicles would track in.


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

dodgegmc1213;2102108 said:


> Problem is never solved if the salt is wet, don't matter if it's plastic, steel, stainless steel, gas, electric, hydraulic, auger or chain


My chain drag gas salter chews right threw the frozen chunks unlike my electric one.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

captshawn;2106994 said:


> My chain drag gas salter chews right threw the frozen chunks unlike my electric one.


Maybe it didn't freeze as bad in your gas salter? We've had times when we loaded all 3 of our salters with the same salt (2 salt dogg and downeaster chain gas driven) and all 3 would freeze where we had to use a bar and chisel it free, once or twice the chain would even break on the downeaster. There were times when I decided to stay empty during a storm and the 2yd salt dogg and 4yd downeaster would be a solid brick, I had to do all the salting with a 1.5 salt dogg after the storm and the ice watch the next few days. So again it all comes down to the wetness of salt. We used to use magic salt and that stuff sucked, froze every time. The ice bite salt we've been using, it crusted over a few times but that's because the guy was getting wet salt. The 1st time using it this year it was bone dry salt mixed with ice bite, kept it in the salter outside for a few cold nights never had a problem. Now the company we sub off is supplying the salt, plain white Rock salt, started dumping it in the salter and was so dry the dust was flying back at me in the skid steer and it had no door on, stuff worked great to.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

my run takes about 2.5-3 tonne and my salter only holds 2yrds, so we usually load up the salt as we need it. I don't like buying salt and have it sitting in the hopper if we don't use it , then your asking for problems.

I find that the bigger salt doesn't seem to harden up as fast as the powder stuff. usually it just the bottom layer by the chain the freezes

need to make something that heats the hopper down by the drag chain


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, Ill give out a freebie idea for any of you inventers out or the R&D guys at Buyers, etc.
Make your poly salters so anti freeze can be circulated thru the hollow walls of the salter like a heating radiator or a block heater on a motor. heater unit runs on 120 at home and converts to 12v when on the road.
Wow! now that idea can make someone a lot of money $$$$$$


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sno4U;2108284 said:


> Okay, Ill give out a freebie idea for any of you inventers out or the R&D guys at Buyers, etc.
> Make your poly salters so anti freeze can be circulated thru the hollow walls of the salter like a heating radiator or a block heater on a motor. heater unit runs on 120 at home and converts to 12v when on the road.
> Wow! now that idea can make someone a lot of money $$$$$$


How many gallons of antifreeze would it take to fill 50, 100 ??? Sounds expensive !!!


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Here's another problem, water weighs like 8.33 lbs. per gallon. So at 50 gallon your adding 400+ lbs.
at 100 gallon your adding 800+ lbs. Not only are you decreasing your cargo hauling capacity, your going to make that spreader hard to handle when spring rolls around, and its time to take it off the truck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

EJK2352;2110705 said:


> Here's another problem, water weighs like 8.33 lbs. per gallon. So at 50 gallon your adding 400+ lbs.
> at 100 gallon your adding 800+ lbs. Not only are you decreasing your cargo hauling capacity, your going to make that spreader hard to handle when spring rolls around, and its time to take it off the truck.


Who cares what it costs if it works well? And I don't think you'd be using 50-100 gallons. But if it did, and it added another 400 lbs. (by your calculations) it's not going to make or break me. I've already got 2,000 lbs in there. With the air bags in the rear I'd add another 400 no problem.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Instead of adding weight I would try to plumb something to use the exhaust system like you would with a heated box on a triaxle. I'm not sure how the poly would hold up though with heat


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

So vibratory units aren't helping much? I fig hit the vib. every 5-10 min would help, then use it constant as you're spreading. 
I made an OSB box with a lid in the back of my bed to store extra bulk to feed my tailgate spreader, & I keep a tarp over it as well to keep airflow & rain / snow away, & hardly ever have problems with clumping or freezing.
If you do use windshield washer fluid, I would get a garden sprinkler watering can to evenly disperse it over the salt, but that's just the OCD in me 
One guy I know bought a bunch of 5 gal buckets; when he comes home he puts the leftover salt in them; he takes off the spinner & just runs the chain like a conveyor belt into a sheetmetal chute he made & into the buckets. He also bought enough buckets (& has enough room in his garage) to store an entire load of bulk as a backup in case he ever gets into a shortage situation with the supplier.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

A vibrator wouldn't help. Most people experiencing freezing loads are loaded before the storm and spreading several hours later.


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

allagashpm;2111221 said:


> A vibrator wouldn't help. Most people experiencing freezing loads are loaded before the storm and spreading several hours later.


 I have noticed over the years that if you can protect the sides, front and rear of the spreader from the direct wind it reduces the chances of a freeze up dramatically. especially on a metal vbox since metal is a good conductor of cold/heat. Now the question is, how do we do that? Plywood, insulation board, use a bigger tarp and bring it down over the sides and end? What about some kind of spray on insulation? Any thoughts?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe covering the bed and spreader with a tarp to cut the wind and trying a couple heat lamps.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

peteo1;2110927 said:


> Instead of adding weight I would try to plumb something to use the exhaust system like you would with a heated box on a triaxle. I'm not sure how the poly would hold up though with heat


But that wont help when the truck is sitting over nite with the engine off.
As far as weight, I've got weight capacity to spare on my rig so I guess I didn't consider that for the typical pick up truck application. 
As far as cost well, you only have to pay for that fluid how often? Probably once when u set it up. Figure the cost savings against it. Hours spent chiseling and reloading salt back into the spreader? down time?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've got about 1500 pounds in my salter right now just sitting because where we get salt he gave us double what I said. I'm buying tote bins and just filling those. The lady there goes most people just tarp it for the next time. I was like no way it is not worth the risk of it freezing up


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

snowplower1;2111804 said:


> I've got about 1500 pounds in my salter right now just sitting because where we get salt he gave us double what I said. I'm buying tote bins and just filling those. The lady there goes most people just tarp it for the next time. I was like no way it is not worth the risk of it freezing up


 I'm not familiar with tote bins. How big are they and what are they made of? Thanks!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

They're just the bins you'd use to put like Christmas lights in. I don't know what to call them. Worked for me though. Bought 3 and filled them and then had a little left so i made a small pile. now when I need salt during the day or just a little I'll shovel it into salter.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sno4U;2111789 said:


> But that wont help when the truck is sitting over nite with the engine off.
> As far as weight, I've got weight capacity to spare on my rig so I guess I didn't consider that for the typical pick up truck application.
> As far as cost well, you only have to pay for that fluid how often? Probably once when u set it up. Figure the cost savings against it. Hours spent chiseling and reloading salt back into the spreader? down time?


I was thinking you would have to empty the spreader at the end of the night. Thats our s.o.p. everything gets run out to avoid problems in the future


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

peteo1;2112221 said:


> I was thinking you would have to empty the spreader at the end of the night. Thats our s.o.p. everything gets run out to avoid problems in the future


Exactly. It does help for sure, but when talking about Saltdogg spreaders, you have to open the baffles all the way to reduce bridging and freeze ups. And when you're getting close to the end of your route, spread it heavy just to be sure you empty your hopper.


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

snowplower1;2112184 said:


> They're just the bins you'd use to put like Christmas lights in. I don't know what to call them. Worked for me though. Bought 3 and filled them and then had a little left so i made a small pile. now when I need salt during the day or just a little I'll shovel it into salter.


Ok! I'm with you now.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah the problem for me is sometimes the guy will put to much in and I'll use as much as possible without being wasteful but still have some left so these 3 are good for maybe 800-1000 pounds. Might be closer to 600-800 but it is a heck of a lot better than shoveling it out when it freezes!


----------



## BrogueBoy (Feb 18, 2016)

One thing that I have fond really helps me is every time I am done with a site I turn my vibrator off and run my auger and spinner to make sure my auger does not freeze up. I also use a heat lamp in my hopper to keep the temperature up when I leave salt in my hopper. The poly hopper is like a thermos when it gets cold it stays cold it is double walled plastic.


----------



## cwu134 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Frozen salt in hopper*

Don't fill the hopper until your ready to use salt or have a heated garage and load truck keep inside until needed.


----------



## VS Innovation (Feb 9, 2016)

Have you guys ever thought about spraying salt brine instead of spreading granular salt? Our company battled spreaders and frozen salt piles for years. We now use liquid as our sole means of de-icing, pre and post treat. We have never looked back.

We make brine at our shop, pump the batch into holding tanks, and fill the trucks when they are ready to go out. It does not matter if the brine is left in the tank of the trucks. No more shoveling out salt or over applying to empty your hopper. We have almost no waste and our efficiency has been increased tremendously.


----------

